# Ha Wonderpets...



## Katie (Aug 28, 2008)

I turned on the TV and I saw a hedgehog pop up onto the screen, as I started watching I noticed how these three animals were trying to save a baby hedgehog from being stuck in a hedge! It was cute, bu at the end the hedgehog baby (and mom) had British accents, and were drinking tea, but the thing was, they were AFRICAN PYGMY HEDGEHOGS! 

Lol, I'm really bored and home sick.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

haha thats awesome! i used to have to watch that show when i would baby sit, but i neve seen that one :| i wanna see it now! hehehe,


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

lol ya i saw that when i was at meijer. In book form. i skimmed through it, it was cute! lol :lol:


----------

